# Time Warner Cable (TWC) On Demand with Tivo premiere



## az1097 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just upgraded to a Tivo Premiere. I wasn't able to use my Tivo HD to get the TWC On Demand services. Does the Premiere have that capability?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

No. 

To my knowledge, the only cable company OnDemand available to the Premiere line is from Comcast (and only select markets).

Has anyone heard of any rumblings of TiVo wanting to partner with TWC for OnDemand? Does anyone know if the technology architecture that TiVo/Comcast deployed is compatible with TWC?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Never gonna happen. Several recent threads on this- tw is perhaps the most anti-tivo cableco out there.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

az1097 said:


> I just upgraded to a Tivo Premiere. I wasn't able to use my Tivo HD to get the TWC On Demand services. Does the Premiere have that capability?


Nope, it's only available if you use your cable providers DVR


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

az1097 said:


> I just upgraded to a Tivo Premiere. I wasn't able to use my Tivo HD to get the TWC On Demand services. Does the Premiere have that capability?


As another poster commented TWC is very Anti-TiVo, because TiVo cuts into their leased equipment profits. A TiVo customer is I expect less likely to bundle services like triple or quad play. While I will add internet as soon as I'm out of my Clear Contract. I would never bundle any telco services.

They are required by law to make cable card available and fought against being forced to provide two-way services like on demand. Cable companies are greedy just look at the internet congestion lie used in defense of throttling and increasing prices or tiers.


----------



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

PCurry57 said:


> As another poster commented TWC is very Anti-TiVo, because TiVo cuts into their leased equipment profits. A TiVo customer is I expect less likely to bundle services like triple or quad play. While I will add internet as soon as I'm out of my Clear Contract. I would never bundle any telco services.
> 
> They are required by law to make cable card available and fought against being forced to provide two-way services like on demand. Cable companies are greedy just look at the internet congestion lie used in defense of throttling and increasing prices or tiers.


I run 4 Tivos on TW. I have had nothing but trouble from the company.

1. They randomly de-auth my tuning adapters (and finding someone at TW that knows anything about cable cards or tuning adapters is pure hell).

2. The tuning adapters need to be rebooted every 1 - 2 weeks. They just start dropping channels.

3. I have a friend who works for TW. He has told me that my name and the fact I have Tivos have been brought up multiple times at the regional meetings. Their management has instructed them to "strongly encourage" me to get rid of the Tivos. My favorite excuse was that cable cards catch TVs on fire. My friend was absolutely convinced this was true. He told me they had a burnt TV to prove it. However, now that the Motorola boxes have cable cards in them, he now knows the were BS'ing him.

4. While I have NO TW boxes, they still charge me for their Digital Navigator. I tried to get them to stop charging me for it and they told me that the only way they could do this is if they wiped out half my digital explorer package (yet still charge me the full cost of digital explorer). Sounds like a perfect opportunity for a class action lawsuit


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

When I first had cable installed, there were a total of 16 channels available an now look how far we have gone... Up in price I mean. $15.00 back then an now it gone to the moon


----------



## bigdeal (Aug 4, 2013)

malverde said:


> I run 4 Tivos on TW. I have had nothing but trouble from the company.
> 
> 1. They randomly de-auth my tuning adapters (and finding someone at TW that knows anything about cable cards or tuning adapters is pure hell).
> 
> ...


 This all happens to me with TWC except I'm not sure about #4, will have to check my bill. Took me MONTHS to get my TiVo working and TWC even left one of their boxes for me to "try out" after the convinced me to return my TiVo cause it was "faulty" (only after it worked then failed after channels started dropping).

Now I settle for the inconvenience of rebooting my tuning adapter once a week over that 4 visit nightmare.


----------



## xfaj (May 2, 2006)

I just learned that if you have a Time Warner account, you can set up on demand services on your computer or phone. There are separate programs for HBO Plus, Starz and Showtime Plus. With these I can access on-demand shows, and with my laptop and a cable watch them on my tv.


----------



## woodstocknick (Jan 19, 2014)

If you have a Roku streaming box, you can install the Time Warner app and watch any On Demand selection. You can get a refurb Roku HD for around $35 on Amazon or eBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

woodstocknick said:


> If you have a Roku streaming box, you can install the Time Warner app and watch any On Demand selection. You can get a refurb Roku HD for around $35 on Amazon or eBay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going to try this out to see if on demand selections work. I was told it was only for live TV. IF TWC ever sends me my email for userID / password verification.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

The TWC Roku app only offer live channels, no OnDemand.

The iOS apps do offer OnDemand.


----------



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

Yea, feel like TWC loves to stick it to Tivo users. I go through about 6 tuning adaptors a year with them... kind of a running joke. I know more about this stuff then any one they send out.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> The TWC Roku app only offer live channels, no OnDemand.
> 
> The iOS apps do offer OnDemand.


There is also a TWC app for Samsung Smart TVs (and probably Samsung Blu-ray players) that does give you access to OnDemand content.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

az1097 said:


> I just upgraded to a Tivo Premiere. I wasn't able to use my Tivo HD to get the TWC On Demand services. Does the Premiere have that capability?


You won't have TWC much longer:



> Comcast Corp. (CMCSA) is near a deal to buy New York City, North Carolina and New England cable assets from Charter Communications Inc. if shareholders approve Charters takeover bid for Time Warner Cable (TWC) Inc., people with knowledge of the matter said.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

CloudAtlas said:


> You won't have TWC much longer:


We'll have to wait and see if the regulators actually approve this deal.


----------



## smoberly (Jul 6, 2004)

malverde said:


> I run 4 Tivos on TW. I have had nothing but trouble from the company.
> 
> 1. They randomly de-auth my tuning adapters (and finding someone at TW that knows anything about cable cards or tuning adapters is pure hell).
> 
> ...


You really believe that Time Warner has called you out personally on multiple occasions at region level meetings and discussed a strategy to get you to get rid of your TiVo's....

And a class action lawsuit, too....

Brilliant!


----------



## TVjunky (Jan 22, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> The TWC Roku app only offer live channels, no OnDemand.
> 
> The iOS apps do offer OnDemand.


Posted on December 18, 2013 by Steve Shannon on Roku blog

Great news for Roku customers and Time Warner Cable subscribers! TWC TV on Roku has been updated to *include on-demand content*.

In addition to the up to 300 channels of live television that launched on Roku last March, customers can now access more than 5,000 free and subscription-based on-demand entertainment choices from nearly 100 top networks. Other updates include a new scaled video window featuring a live stream of the last viewed channel, improved browsing and on-demand search functionality.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

It's kind of a shame these cable companies do this. We pay for the service and monthly fees for their equipment, EVEN if we have Tivos.

I have two of my TVs with Tivos and Charter's tuning adapters and CableCARDs. I pay for that, along with the cable service. But I cannot access On Demand, even though it's well within the package we pay for.


----------



## emeril2k1 (Sep 9, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> There is also a TWC app for Samsung Smart TVs (and probably Samsung Blu-ray players) that does give you access to OnDemand content.


I could not find a Time Warner app on my Samsung Smart Blu-Ray player. I have the app on a Samsung Note 10.1, but it does not have OnDemand without a Time Warner Cable box in the house.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

emeril2k1 said:


> I could not find a Time Warner app on my Samsung Smart Blu-Ray player. I have the app on a Samsung Note 10.1, but it does not have OnDemand without a Time Warner Cable box in the house.


That's what I get for assuming. Apparently the app isn't yet available on Samsung blu-ray players according to the TWC website:

"TWC TV® is supported on 2012 and 2013 model Samsung Smart TVs (LED and plasma) in series: 550, 5300, 5500, 6100, 6150, 6300, 6350, 6400, 6500, 6550, 6580, 6900, 7000, 7003, 7100, 7150, 7500, 7550, 8000, 8500, 9000 and S9. Note: Samsung Blu-ray disc players are not currently supported"

http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/r...-smart-tv/what-samsung-tvs-are-supported.html


----------



## emeril2k1 (Sep 9, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> That's what I get for assuming. Apparently the app isn't yet available on Samsung blu-ray players according to the TWC website:
> 
> "TWC TV® is supported on 2012 and 2013 model Samsung Smart TVs (LED and plasma) in series: 550, 5300, 5500, 6100, 6150, 6300, 6350, 6400, 6500, 6550, 6580, 6900, 7000, 7003, 7100, 7150, 7500, 7550, 8000, 8500, 9000 and S9. Note: Samsung Blu-ray disc players are not currently supported"
> 
> http://www.timewarnercable.com/en/r...-smart-tv/what-samsung-tvs-are-supported.html


I saw that. I was hoping, after seeing your post, that they just hadn't updated the list.

I wonder what is so different about the Blu-Ray Smart TV vs one built into the TV? I'm pretty underwhelmed by the whole Smart TV thing.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

TVjunky said:


> Posted on December 18, 2013 by Steve Shannon on Roku blog
> 
> Great news for Roku customers and Time Warner Cable subscribers! TWC TV on Roku has been updated to *include on-demand content*.
> 
> In addition to the up to 300 channels of live television that launched on Roku last March, customers can now access more than 5,000 free and subscription-based on-demand entertainment choices from nearly 100 top networks. Other updates include a new scaled video window featuring a live stream of the last viewed channel, improved browsing and on-demand search functionality.


Now for the not-so-great news. Got my Roku set up with the TWC TV app /channel. Hooray, all seasons of Homeland, including the pilot are available on Demand. It works BUT no captions or subtitles on the Roku version. They are available on the PC, and iPad versions. Haven't tried the Android version yet.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

emeril2k1 said:


> I saw that. I was hoping, after seeing your post, that they just hadn't updated the list.
> 
> I wonder what is so different about the Blu-Ray Smart TV vs one built into the TV? I'm pretty underwhelmed by the whole Smart TV thing.


The Smart TV thing is still a work in progress. It will be at least several more years (if ever) before Smart TVs are where they need to be. If Samsung and other Smart TV manufacturers were doing their jobs properly, there would be no need for devices like Roku.


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The Smart TV thing is still a work in progress. It will be at least several more years (if ever) before Smart TVs are where they need to be. If Samsung and other Smart TV manufacturers were doing their jobs properly, there would be no need for devices like Roku.


My Samsung 5500 TV has replaced my Roku 3. It's dual-core Samsung CPU runs over 1000 apps including latest Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, HBO Go, Vudu, MGo, YouTube, PLEX, ESPN, FIOS TV, XFinity TV, TWC TV and of course Tetris.

It's what the Roamio should be in a few years.

http://www.samsung.com/us/appstore/


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

CloudAtlas said:


> My Samsung 5500 TV has replaced my Roku 3. It's dual-core Samsung CPU runs over 1000 apps including latest Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, HBO Go, Vudu, MGo, YouTube, PLEX, ESPN, FIOS TV, XFinity TV, TWC TV and of course Tetris.
> 
> It's what the Roamio should be in a few years.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/appstore/


ESPN? Are you sure? The last time I checked there was a WatchESPN app for my Roku that I use but not one for my Samsung Smart TV. ESPN's website does not show the app as being available on Samsung Smart TVs.

http://espn.go.com/watchespn/apps

My point being that no single device is able to do it all, at least not yet.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

Any updates on whether Time Warner will have On Demand available for Tivo? Comcast does it, as well as others. Unfortunately, the merger won't be of help, because I am in one of the areas that will be "Spun off."


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Unless they are forced to do this, nobody expects TWC to ever build this out. They are as anti-Tivo as it gets.


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Unless they are forced to do this, nobody expects TWC to ever build this out. They are as anti-Tivo as it gets.


Well, maybe they are headed in a different direction now and will be more TIVO friendly. With the ROKU app, the Samsung TV App, etc., they seem to be willing to be the provider, not the box supplier.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

lancelot said:


> Any updates on whether Time Warner will have On Demand available for Tivo? Comcast does it, as well as others. Unfortunately, the merger won't be of help, because I am in one of the areas that will be "Spun off."


 what other providers have it??


----------



## lancelot (Jul 8, 2006)

ajwees41 said:


> what other providers have it??


Suddenlink's rental TIVO has just been announced and has on demand available.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The Smart TV thing is still a work in progress. It will be at least several more years (if ever) before Smart TVs are where they need to be. If Samsung and other Smart TV manufacturers were doing their jobs properly, there would be no need for devices like Roku.





CloudAtlas said:


> My Samsung 5500 TV has replaced my Roku 3. It's dual-core Samsung CPU runs over 1000 apps including latest Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, HBO Go, Vudu, MGo, YouTube, PLEX, ESPN, FIOS TV, XFinity TV, TWC TV and of course Tetris.


I pretty much agree, my Samsung Smart TV has everything I want and need, and is faster than my Premiere or Roku, it even has the latest HTML5 version of HuluPlus.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

lancelot said:


> Well, maybe they are headed in a different direction now and will be more TIVO friendly. With the ROKU app, the Samsung TV App, etc., they seem to be willing to be the provider, not the box supplier.


I'm more fearful that with a purchase it will cause TW policies to be implemented at Comcast.

TW does not rent rokus, but they do rent DVRs.


----------

